

Fixing the Book Market, Pay What You Want for Chpt 1 of Brad Feld's New ebook - boling11
https://crumbb.com/brad-feld

======
gooderlooking
This seems a bit like asking to "pay what you want for a free sample."

I understand that it's not intentional, but when Radiohead and other world-
famous recording artists are offering "pay what you like" for entire albums,
and most book stores (online or B&M) will let you read at least a few pages to
get you hooked, offering a "pay what you want for one chapter" feels like
you're trying too hard to game consumers, and they'll see right through it.

There is no risk in this scheme, you're not tugging on the honor or ethic
strings of individuals because you are not leaving yourself exposed. And when
the book price is $5, within impulse purchase range for many, you're wasting
people's time by asking them to get their wallet out for a sample.

Offer the entire book as "pay what you like" and it becomes interesting, or
give away the first chapter, but paying for a teaser isn't going to make
waves.

------
vectorpush

       Fatal error: Uncaught exception         'Swift_RfcComplianceException' with message 'Address in   mailbox given [] does not comply with RFC 2822, 3.6.2.'
    

That's what I get when I submit a blank form.

~~~
boling11
Thanks for the heads up! Fixed!

------
jcollins1991
Why pay any more than the minimum 50 cents when the effective price per
chapter of the complete book is 49.5 cents? A free first chapter would
probably be better at getting people hooked (assuming it's actually a good
book)

~~~
boling11
Sorry that should've been updated. There isn't actually a min price.

